# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري > أحكام القضاء التجاري >  أحكام نقض ( المواد التجارية ) الجزء الثالث و الأخير

## هيثم الفقى

نقـــــــــــل 
(1) النقل البحرى . بدؤه بتسليم البضاعة من الشاحن إلى الناقل بالتأشير على سند الشحن بما يفيد تمامه على متن السفينة . يتسوى أن تكون البضاعة قد شحنت فوق السطح أو تحته أو فى العنابر . كلمة " مشحون" onboarb . مفادها تمام شحن البضاعة على متن السفينة دون تحديد مكان الشحن . إثبات شحن البضاعة فوق سطح السفينة . شرطه .وجوب النص فى سند الشحن على انه "البضاعة شحنت "ondeck . 
( الطعن رقم 3202لسنة62ق- جلسة11/11/1999) 
(2) الشحن والتفريغ . نشاط قائم بذاته عن النقل البحرى و أن نشأ بمناسبته وارتبط به . م 7 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 12 لسنة 1964 . خروج نشاط الشحن والتفريغ الذى تقوم به الشركة الطاعنة من الأنشطة التى حددها الترخيص لها بمزاولة النشاط . أثره .عدم سريان الإعفاء من الضرائب المقررة بالمادة 46 من نظام استثمار المال العربى و الأجنبى والمناطق الحرة الصادر بالقانون 43 لسنة 1974 المعدل على هذا النشاط . 
( الطعن رقم 5722 لسنة 62 ق- جلسة 20/1/2000) 
(3) عدم تحمل المؤمن مسئولية الهلاك او الضرر الناشئ عن فعل المستأمن . م 193 بحرى قديم . تمسك الطاعن بأن توقيع الحجز على الرسالة المؤمن عليها خطر مضمون بموجب وثيقة التأمين . دفاع جوهري . التفات الحكم المطعون فيه عن الرد عليه . وخطأ فى فهم الواقع والقانون . 
( الطعن رقم 32 لسنة 62 ق- جلسة 14/2/2000) 
(4) القضاء بمسئولية الشركة الطاعنة عن عدم وصول البضاعة تأسيساُ على أنها لم تقم ما يدل على قيامها بتسليمها إلى المرسل إليه مع خلو الأوراق مما يرفع مسئوليتها . صحيح . تقديم المرسل إليه النسخة الثانية من خطاب النقل الجوى لإثبات المسئولية عن فقد البضاعة غير لازم . م6 من اتفاقية فارسوفيا . 
( الطعن رقم 1050 لسنة 69 ق- جلسة 7/3/2000) 
(5) التزام الناقل البحرى . التزام بتحقيق غاية . هى تسليم الشحنة كاملة وسليمة إلى المرسل إليه فى ميناء الوصول أياً كانت طريقة التسليم المتفق عليها . 
( الطعن رقم 1552 لسنة 62ق- جلسة 8/11/1999) 
(نقض جلسة 26/12/1988 س39ج2ص1429) 
(6) عقد الناقل البحرى . عدم انقضائه إلا بتسليم البضاعة للمرسل إليه تسليماً فعلياً . انتفاء مسئولية الناقل إذا اثبت أن العجز أو التلف راجع إلى قوة قاهرة أو إلى سبب اجنبى. 
( الطعن رقم 1552لسنة62ق- جلسة 8/11/1999) 
( نقض جلسة 26/12/1988س39ج2ص1429) 
(7) مسئولية الناقل الجوى . لا تنقضى ولا تنتهى إلا بتسليم البضاعة إلى المرسل إليه فى ميناء الوصول والمكان المتفق عليه . دفع هذه المسئولية . شرطه . إثبات الناقل وتابعيه اتخاذهم التدابير اللازمة لتفادى الضرر أو أنه كان من المستحيل عليهم اتخاذها أو قام به أو لديه سبب أخر من أسباب الإعفاء طبقاً للقواعد العامة . المادتان 20،18 من اتفاقية فارسوفيا الدولية المعدلة ببروتوكول لاهاى فى 28 سبتمبر سنة 1952. 
( الطعن رقم1050 لسنة 69ق-جلسة7/3/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 30/1/1989س40ج1ص347) 
(8)التعويض الناشئ عن مسئولية الناقل الجوى فى نقل الامتعة والبضائع . تحديده أصلاً بوزن الرسالة دون النظر لمحتوياتها بواقع 250 فرنك عن كل كيلو جرام ما لم يقرر المرسل إليه مدى الأهمية التى يعلقها على محتوياتها بإيضاح نوعها وقيمتها الحقيقية وسداده للرسوم الإضافية عنها . مفاد لذلك . شمول التعويض كل أنواع الضرر بكافة عناصره بما فيه الأضرار الأدبية م 22/2 من اتفاقية فارسوفيا . 
( الطعن رقم 1050لسنة69ق-جلسة7/3/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 5/12/1990س41ج2ص455) 
(9) قواعد التقادم الواردة فى المادة 271من قانون التجارة البحرى . اختلاف أحكام وشروط انطباقها عما جاء فى المادة 3/6 من معاهدة بر وكسل . اقتصار الأخيرة على مسئولية الناقل فى الرحلة البحرية . وجوب رفع الدعوى خلال سنة من تاريخ تسليم البضاعة أو التاريخ الذى كان ينبغى تسليمها فيه . سريان التقادم المنصوص عليه فى المادة 271سالفة الذكر على مرحلة ما قبل الشحن او اللاحقة على التفريغ . 
( الطعن رقم 1443لسنة 61ق-جلسة 9/5/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 23/6/1980س31ج2ص1832) 

حكـــــــــــــم 
(1) اقامة الحكم على دعامتين متناقضتين لا يعرف على أيهما أقيم . يشوب الحكم بالتناقض . 
( الطعن رقم 3038لسنة61ق-جلسة7/3/2000) 
(2) تعارض أسباب الحكم مع منطوقه . أثره . الاعتداد بالمنطوق وحده . مؤدى ذلك.اعتبار الحكم قائماً على غير أساس . 
( الطعن رقم 246لسنة68ق-جلسة 4/10/1999) 
(الطعن رقم 4739لسنة61ق-جلسة5/4/1999) 
( نقض جلسة 18/6/1995س46ج2ص889) 

(3) حجية الشىء المحكوم فيه لا تلحق إلا منطوق الحكم وما يكون مرتبطاً بهذا المنطوق من أسباب ارتباطاً وثيقاً وفيما فصل فيه الحكم بصفة صريحة أو بصفة ضمنية حتمية . ما لم تنظر فيه المحكمة بالفعل لا يكون موضوعاً لحكم يجوز قوة الأمر المقضى . 
( الطعن رقم 1552لسنة 623ق- جلسة 8/11/1999) 
( نقض جلسة 9/2/1995س46ج1ص380) 
(4) تقرير الخبير المقدم فى الدعوى . انتهاؤه إلى نتيجة لا تؤدى إليها أسبابه ولا تصلح رداً على دفاع جوهرى للخصوم . أخذ المحكمة به قصور . 
( الطعن رقم 3361ق-جلسة21/12/1999) 
( نقض جلسة 6/1/1983 س34ج1ص130) 
(5) حجية الحكم الجنائى البات أمام المحاكم المدنية مناطها فصله فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية وفى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل ونسبته إلى فاعله أثره. عدم جواز إعادة بحث هذه الأمور أمام المحكمة المدنية . علة ذلك . المادتان 456اجراءات جنائية ، 102 اثبات . 
( الطعن رقم 3646لسنة60ق- جلسة 8/2/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 26/3/1995س46ج1ص533) 
( نقض جلسة 1/1/1995 س46ج1ص206) 

حيازة 
(1) وضع اليد المكسب للملكية . واقعة مادية. جواز إثباتها بكافة الطرق للمحكمة أن تعتمد فى ثبوت الحيازة بعنصريها على القرائن التى تستنبطها من وقائع الدعوى ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً . 
( الطعنان رقما 942،940 لسنة 67ق-جلسة8/5/2000) 
( نقض جلسة20/2/1992س43ج1ص337) 
(2) حسن النية يفترض دائما لدى الحائز ما لم يقم الدليل على العكس . سوء النية المانع من اكتساب الملكية بالتقادم الخمسى . مناطة ثبوت علم المتصرف إليه وقت تلقى الحق بأن المتصرف غير مالك . 
( الطعنان رقما 942،940 لسنة 67ق- جلسة 8/5/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 26/11/1987 س 38ج1ص1012) 

دعوى 
(1) الدعوى غير القابلة للتقدير .هى تلك التى يتعذر تقدير قيمتها مؤداه المطالبة بمبلغ مقوم بالعملات الأجنبية ، مطالبة بحق معلوم القيمة . 
( الطعن رقم 2062 لسنة 61ق- جلسة 25/1/2000 ) 
(2) وقف الدعوى المدنية حتى يفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية .شرطه .عدم التزام المحكمة بوقف الدعوى متى استندت فى قضائها لأسباب لا تتعلق بالواقعة الجنائية. 
( الطعون ارقام 1637،1523،1454 لسنة 60ق- جلسة 7/8/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 22/3/1995 س46ج1ص512)

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا لمرورك أ. أم خطاب*

----------

